# The Problem With Texting



## SeaBreeze (Nov 4, 2013)

a  wife, being the romantic sort, sent her husband a text: 

“if you are sleeping, send me your dreams. 
if you are laughing, send me your smile. 
if you are eating, send me a bite. 
if you are drinking send me a sip. 
if you are crying, send me your tears. I love you!” 

the husband, typically not that romantic, replied, 
“sorry, dear, none of those options apply. I'm on the commode, so please advise."


----------



## Casper (Nov 4, 2013)




----------



## JustBonee (Nov 5, 2013)

(Sorry TG - found this first) ..


----------

